# MACH2 for Daddy !!!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Today Jordan's Daddy, Teller, earned his MACH2. We are very proud !!! Yesterday her brother Kipling ran in his very first agility trail and did great. And a couple weeks ago, Mommy, Daddy and Grandma all Qed at the same trial. What a very talented family she comes from. We start Intermediate A this coming Monday, very exciting.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Have fun Monday with J...I'm sure she'll do great.

Pete


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a great time with J  Sounds like she should do wonderfully


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good job Teller! I can't wait for Jordan to hit the agility trials, you guys will do awesome!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats to Ms. Jordan's family! Can't wait to see how Jordan does....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is awesome! I am sure Jordan will continue the family tradition!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunning photo of Teller. Jordan will be awesome in agility...it's in her blood.
Just remember to always have fun.


----------

